# Thompson Electronics/RCA buys HUGHES?



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Has anybody heard or can confirm this rumor?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep. Bought the STB unit of Hughes Electronics. Directv is now out of the set top box business.
http://www.forbes.com/infoimaging/2004/05/13/0513directvpinnacor_ii.html?partner=yahoo&referrer=


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, as one who's never liked the RCA equipment...I think this is kind of a bummer.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

mnassour said:


> Well, as one who's never liked the RCA equipment...I think this is kind of a bummer.


AGREED!


----------



## electronicnut (Jan 27, 2004)

Got A question...about RCA, is it Thompson or Thomson? When you go to rca.com at the lower left it says "a Thomson Brand" I'm having trouble with my 34" dishnetwork monitor. Dish told me to call Thompson for a repairman at 580-643-0151.(long story) The call does not go through, says your call cannot be completed as dialed, message 2 ,kcy1. Anyone know there number? Thanks


----------



## WHNB (Jan 15, 2004)

electronicnut said:


> Got A question...about RCA, is it Thompson or Thomson? When you go to rca.com at the lower left it says "a Thomson Brand" I'm having trouble with my 34" dishnetwork monitor. Dish told me to call Thompson for a repairman at 580-643-0151.(long story) The call does not go through, says your call cannot be completed as dialed, message 2 ,kcy1. Anyone know there number? Thanks


It's Thomson, without the "p". I, too, had a problem with my Dish 34" HDTV. A DishNetwork CSR suggested that I bring the 170 pound TV to Walmart(!), apparently because Walmart sells DishNetwork satellite receivers. (Walmart does not service these HDTVs.) I also called a 1-800 Thomson/RCA customer service center; the CSR there could not help me but gave me the long-distance number (a toll call) of Thomson/RCA in Oklahoma. I finally researched the local TV repair shops and found one that made home service visits and that was an authorized Thomson repair center. It then took twelve days for that repair center to verify the HDTV's warranty with a level 3 DishNetwork associate.


----------



## electronicnut (Jan 27, 2004)

So what kind of problem did you have? How long did you get to watch it? Mine lasted for 7 days.Won't power on. No green light, nothing. Quit Mother's Day, YEAH that Dish service sucks! They gave me the wrong phone number for thompson, now I'll have to wait till monday to call...another day. Which got me to thinking....why do we have to make the toll call? The owners book clearly states to call dish for help! There's no other numbers to call in the book. I think I have someone coming tuesday that can fix it....had a guy here dish sent to me on thursday, but he was just an install guy! Clearly they are just passing the buck to get me off there ass. Tried e-mailing [email protected] and [email protected] and at the dish web page but no one is home, I guess, no reply yet. This hd in a box has been out long enough that they should have lined up some folks to work on them by now! If that monitor is not fixed on tuesday I'll have to be more like Roy D. Mercer and open a big can of whoop ass on um'


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have four RCA receivers (3 Ultimatetv and one standard). The quality of the UTV's is great, but the standard receivers is woefully lacking in features. Anyway, RCA is o.k., BUT their remotes are horrible. I have one UTV receiver that I have had to replace the remote three times in two years.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> I have four RCA receivers (3 Ultimatetv and one standard). The quality of the UTV's is great, but the standard receivers is woefully lacking in features. Anyway, RCA is o.k., BUT their remotes are horrible. I have one UTV receiver that I have had to replace the remote three times in two years.


That thirty-second skip button gets plenty of use on my 2 UTVs! (Shhh. That's just between you and me. Hollywood doesn't need to hear that.)


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

electronicnut said:


> Got A question...about RCA, is it Thompson or Thomson? When you go to rca.com at the lower left it says "a Thomson Brand" I'm having trouble with my 34" dishnetwork monitor. Dish told me to call Thompson for a repairman at 580-643-0151.(long story) The call does not go through, says your call cannot be completed as dialed, message 2 ,kcy1. Anyone know there number? Thanks


If you are calling a 580 area code you are calling some where in Oklahoma, Correct? If Im not mistaken you can go to any RCA auth. repair store. If you are in Oklahoma I may be able to help you out finding a place to have it fixed.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27508


----------

